# ماهو قانون : قياس انضغاط المكينة



## ARB191 (5 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

كيف استطيع قياس انضغاط المكينة سواء كانت يبانية او امريكيه


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (6 مايو 2007)

*الكشف على الانضغاط فى محركات الاحتراق الداخلي*

خطوات الكشف على الانضغاط فى محركات الاحتراق الداخلى:​ 
- بعد تسخين المحرك الى درجة التشغيل (80 – 90 ) درجة مئوية لسائل التبريد يتم التالى:
- أولا والمحرك لا يعمل :
- ينظف حول (الحاقنات) فى محرك الديزل أو حول (شمعات الاشعال ) فى محرك البترول ثم تنزع من مكانها.
- يتم ادخال فوهة قياس الضغط فى فتحة الحاقن أو شمعة الاشعال ثم يدار المحرك عن طريق بادئ الحركة ليعمل المحرك أربعة أشواط على الاقل ، ويتم تسجيل قراءة جهاز الضغط.
- - يكرر الاختبار لكل الاسطوانات 
- تحليل قراءات مقياس الانضغاط :
- تكون القراءات متساوية فى كل الاسطوانات ، ومطابقة للمنصوص عليه فى الكتاب الفنى للمحرك المفحوص وذلك فى حالة سلامة المحرك(يمكن التسامح فى تفاوت بين الاسطوانات بما لا يزيد عن 10% ).
- أما اذا اردت معرفة مكان التسرب فلها خطوات يمكن شرحها اذا رغبت فى ذلك .
- وأرجو أن يكون هذا الجواب هو المطلوب ولك تمنياتى القلبية​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 فبراير 2010)




----------



## سمير شربك (15 فبراير 2010)

أين أنت استاذ عاطف 
يعطيك العافية على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (15 فبراير 2010)

أهلا أخي الحبيب سمير 
متابع لك ولتعليقاتك ولمواضيعك القيمة ، فجزاك الله خيرا ، واذا انشغلت بعض الوقت ، فأعرف أن في الاخوة الزملاء المهندسين كل الخير ، وعلي المتميزين منهم واجب مضاعف ، لخبرتهم وتميزهم .:34:


----------



## commander 15 (15 فبراير 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> خطوات الكشف على الانضغاط فى محركات الاحتراق الداخلى:​
> 
> - بعد تسخين المحرك الى درجة التشغيل (80 – 90 ) درجة مئوية لسائل التبريد يتم التالى:
> - أولا والمحرك لا يعمل :
> ...


 يا ليت استاذي كيف استطيع ان احكم هل هو تسريب في السلندر ام البلوف ام غير ذلك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (15 فبراير 2010)

commander 15 قال:


> يا ليت استاذي كيف استطيع ان احكم هل هو تسريب في السلندر ام البلوف ام غير ذلك
> بارك الله فيك



الاخ الحبيب ( commander 15 )وفقه الله 

*تحليل قراءات قياس الانضغاط :*
*- **اذا كان الضغط أعلي من المعدل القياسي : يكون ذلك نتيجة وجود ترسبات كربونية في غرفة الحريق تزيد من نسبة الانضغاط *

*- **الضغط منخفض في اسطوانة واحدة** : *
*يكون السبب يكون السبب في الصمامات او حلقات المكبس الخاصة بهذه الاسطوانة *

*- **الضغط منخفض في اسطوانتين متجاورتين : *
*- **يتم فحص مانع تسرب رأس الاسطوانة بين هاتين الاسطوانتين*

*- **لتحديد ما اذا كان العطل في الصمامات او في حلقات المكبس (محركات بترول ) : *

*- **يُصب مقدار من الزيت الثقيل (كمية قليلة جدا حوالي ملعقة شاي ) في غرفة الاحتراق *
*- **أدر المحرك لتوزيع الزيت ، ثم أعد قراءة مقياس الضغط *
*- **اذا ظلت القراءة منخفضة يكون العيب في الصمامات *
*- **اذا ارتفع الضغط أكثر من (**4.5 kg / cm2 **) فإن هذا يعني أن العيب في حلقت المكبس .*


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (31 يوليو 2010)

كل اشكر والتقدير علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## هياتشي (25 مارس 2011)

مشششششششششششششكوووووووووور


----------



## عمراياد (27 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## تامر شوقى الجزار (29 مارس 2011)

ربنا يزيدك


----------



## ahwazy (30 مارس 2011)

شکرا علی هذه المعلومات الطیبه


----------

